# Pruning Barberry and Butterfly bushes



## Barbie

Hi, I need advice on how and when to prune barberry and butterfly bushes. We have several that are very pretty but are about to take over and charge US rent! Thanks, Barbie


----------



## Dan F

Barbie,
I think you will find that pruning barberry bushes is best done with a pair of heavy leather gloves, a chainsaw and a quality spade! 
I do not care for barberry bushes at all, if you couldn't tell.
To properly prune anything, you need a set of by-pass pruners. Do not use an "anvil" type of pruners for anything other than dead wood, as they crush the stem.

When you make a pruning cut, cut slightly above a node at an angle. 

Barberry bushes take a lot of time to prune properly, as the stems are very small, and there are a lot of them. They can be pruned any time of year.

I don't recall when it is best to prune a butterfly bush, though it sounds like you might not care whether they bloom next season or not, they just need cut back. 

You can prune anything any time you want, but if it blooms, you may cut off the flower buds when you do. Some bushes bloom on new growth wood, some on old. I believe that butterfly bushes (at least in my area) are classified more as a herbacious (perennial) plant than as a woody plant, so they probably bloom on new wood. If you get them pruned before they start flushing new growth this spring, you will probably be just fine.

HTH.

(Seriously consider my suggestion on the barberry!)


Dan


----------



## Eric E.

Both plants can be pruned by rejuvenation pruning. Prune all stems to about one inch from the ground and they will fill in quick and full. The least painful way to do the Barberry is to tie it up first, then cut it off. This way it is in a bundle and can be disposed of easily.


----------



## Barbie

Thanks for the advice! We have the barberry in front of a horse barn that has tan siding. We wanted some color that didn't require much care. It also has to tolerate dry conditions in the summer and a watertable about 1" above the ground (like now) in the winter! (We are on riverbottom). I'll get some chain mail and hit them early March. Thanks again. Barbie:blob5:


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

If the plants usualy start to bud out in march, then doing it earlier would be better. 

The Budlia is an herbaciouse perenial up here, but i hear it is a bush farther south. If you want it for the floweres then instead of the rejuev method, then a renewal pruning may be better. Get the bypass pruners out and cut the largest 1/3-1/4 of the stems/canes out of the bush to thin it out. Cut them down as low to the ground as possible.

Thsi method ensures that there is no more then 2-3 years o growth above ground, manages the size of the plant, and since less mature wood tends to bloom better, gives a better apearance.

One thing about barberry; it is being found to be very invasive in some parts of the country. Taking over the understory of woodland and forming thickets in fallow pasture areas. You may want to consult with your local extention to see if removal would be environmentaly sound.


----------



## CityUF

I'm in middle TN and I have butterfly bush as a woody shrub.

I prune lightly every year and get tons of flowers and butterflies.

When dormant... prune broken and dead first, remove rubbing branches by cutting the smaller or crossing ones and kep the well spaced ones, then look for crowded stems ( 10 of one size and 2 much smaller)... remove the smaller ones.

Some will tell you to cut them to the ground... this is an option but not required. I like my butterfly bush to be 4-6' tall and thats not really possible if you cut them to the ground. You can cut them to the ground to maintain a smaller shrub... BUT... they will need increased nutrients, water, and don't forget mulch.


----------

